

Facebook begins testing new real-time "Happening Now" feed - profitbaron
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2011/06/10/facebook-begins-testing-new-real-time-happening-now-feed/

======
wccrawford
This is the kind of lame post Facebook was looking to avoid when they
blacklisted certain blogs from receiving these pre-release features.

